# maddog is here



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I see maddog is finally here, welcome maddog..I think I will post a pic of maddog and a cat.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Maddog: Glad to have you joinus. I'm sure flat has filled you in. Thanks Flat for getting him here.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Maddog..You will like it here!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks AWFUL familar to THE CATKING!!! Does he not have a special way with Rods........  Welcome aboard maddog !! DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yes the maddog, loves to break rods.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Really the only time maddog gets mad is when I make him carry all the tackle, and when I outfish him...Which is 100 percent of the time


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey man, hows it going? Ready to hit the river again?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice avatar Brian  It fits ya well  CATKING !!!


----------

